# Clearwater Erica Dimmable LED Light Kit Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello All-

Today we have Part II of the complete Clearwater Suite test - the midsized Erica model. Tune in to see how they perform in the dark, and how they held up over years of commuting abuse!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_HAvDt8yg0

-MKL


----------

